# Joiseygal Halloween Vlogs



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I've decided to start to vlog, since I am addicted to watching all the talented people that make Halloween Vlogs at the moment. Anyway I have two vlogs uploaded, so if you want to check them out than here is the links:











Thanks!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I subscribed to your vlog I better get a big mention sis !!!! LOL you are one kooky gal hahaha I LOVE IT


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

morbid mike said:


> I subscribed to your vlog I better get a big mention sis !!!! LOL you are one kooky gal hahaha I LOVE IT


LOL..I will definitely give a subscriber shout out to my bro! Thanks for subscribing! I'm glad you like it!  Oh and you are just realizing I'm a kooky gal now????


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, Joisey, I think someone hacked your account and put up a fake vlog, because I didn't see any blood go spurting all over the room when the alleged Joisey cut herself on the grinder. Everyone knows if there ain't blood, it ain't Joisey


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Very cool Joisey!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, Joisey, I think someone hacked your account and put up a fake vlog, because I didn't see any blood go spurting all over the room when the alleged Joisey cut herself on the grinder. Everyone knows if there ain't blood, it ain't Joisey


LOL...I was trying to figure out how I could do it without having a big mess to clean up afterwards. I figure I would just add more blood to the would. Hey you did see the few drops of blood on my sweat shirt?!?!? :googly:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Very cool Joisey!!


Thanks DS!  We have to catch up in the chat room in the near future!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

AWSOME!! I've said it before and I'll say it again - you are the video goddess. I subscribed to your vlog (at least I hope I did it right - I never did anything like that before). Looking forward to future vlogs.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great Vlog. Subscribed.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you sharpobject and Wildcat!  Elaine I have four new subscribers and I'm not sure if you are one of them? If you need help subscribing than I will be happy to help you get started! Youtube can be very addicting...so I am warning you now! I will call you on Sunday. Thanks again everyone that subscribed so far!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Can I get home delivery if I subscribe?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Watched the grinder accident! Loved it! I was digging it all - specially the music!! 
Keep haunting the web!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks ScreamingScarecrow! I just uploaded another video with footage of the National Haunters Convention and my 100th Subscriber Contest:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice video, Joisey! The part where the Reaper invited you to enter the coffin cracked me up

I think everyone took a picture of that blue-faced fish lady. She was very popular.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice video... was nice meeting you ...


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn, I wish I went with ya all... Too busy this time of year...... But... I got to live vicariously through your video.... Great Job... Rich, Roxy, Spooky, JT, Jay and all others, It was really nice to see everyone having a great time


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just found this thread. Awesome videos! I just subscribed.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I am glad you are enjoying the Vlogs.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great VLOG, I just watched and subscribed. I so want to make one of those gravegrabbers. The movement of this mech is awesome. Great job on the videos.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Kprimm!  Happy Halloween and Good Luck on everyone's haunts and displays!!!

I just added some build footage video on my 12th Vlog. My haunt walls are complete, but now I have to decorate! Check it out if you get a chance:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope everyone had a Happy Halloween! I just wanted to post my latest video on the Storm damage on October 29th and daytime footage of my haunt. I will be posting night time video of my haunt in the near future.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, you really had it bad from the snow. Glad you were able to at least have some folks make it to your haunt.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Wow, you really had it bad from the snow. Glad you were able to at least have some folks make it to your haunt.


I think the damage from this snow storm was worse than Hurricane Irene. Although I only had 50 people in two days it was still worth it. The people that did walk through the haunt seem like they enjoyed it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, where'd you get that mirror with the spooky chick holding a camcorder?

I'm still a bit shocked by how bad it was for folks north of us. Bad thing about snow this time of year is that most trees still have their leaves. Wet snow sticks and is heavy, and causes a tremendous amount of damage.

Nice perky sleighbell music at the end of the video, Joisey Merry Christmas - no, waitm, Happy Halloween to you, too!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, where'd you get that mirror with the spooky chick holding a camcorder?
> 
> I'm still a bit shocked by how bad it was for folks north of us. Bad thing about snow this time of year is that most trees still have their leaves. Wet snow sticks and is heavy, and causes a tremendous amount of damage.
> 
> Nice perky sleighbell music at the end of the video, Joisey Merry Christmas - no, waitm, Happy Halloween to you, too!


I think the chick in the mirror was the scariest thing in the haunt!  Yes snow and leaves don't mix! Thank you and Happy Belated Halloween to you also!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well heck, I swore I commented on this last night, weird?!? 

Joisey, your haunt looks fantastic! We have never made the jump from yard display to full on walk through, and after watching your video, I am STILL intimidated by it! You have so many awesome details, and even though you only got 50 kids this year, I know you will be mobbed next year, and wow, thats just an awesome haunt. Oh, and PS - you are an amazing friend for sticking to your commitment of the Shower on the night your town set aside for Trick or Treating - I must say that might have tempted me to stay home!! Well done of you!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Dixie said:


> Well heck, I swore I commented on this last night, weird?!?
> 
> Joisey, your haunt looks fantastic! We have never made the jump from yard display to full on walk through, and after watching your video, I am STILL intimidated by it! You have so many awesome details, and even though you only got 50 kids this year, I know you will be mobbed next year, and wow, thats just an awesome haunt. Oh, and PS - you are an amazing friend for sticking to your commitment of the Shower on the night your town set aside for Trick or Treating - I must say that might have tempted me to stay home!! Well done of you!


Thanks Dixie! My first walk through was last year and I had over 250 people on one night. It was disappointing to only have 50 people in two nights, but under the circumstances I can understand. As for baby showers they are not my favorite event to go to, but between the shower and work at the Brighton Asylum I couldn't cancel.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I wanted to post my latest Vlog on how I made my Nubs the clown costume. It is a costume that has a severed arm. Anyway I hope this gives some people ideas what you can do with insulated foam.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Well heck, I swore I commented on this last night, weird?!?
> 
> Joisey, your haunt looks fantastic! We have never made the jump from yard display to full on walk through, and after watching your video, I am STILL intimidated by it! You have so many awesome details, and even though you only got 50 kids this year, I know you will be mobbed next year, and wow, thats just an awesome haunt. Oh, and PS - you are an amazing friend for sticking to your commitment of the Shower on the night your town set aside for Trick or Treating - I must say that might have tempted me to stay home!! Well done of you!


I thought I commented on this as well. Your Haunt is Unbelievable, So many cool Details and all within that small space. It just blows me away. Sorry you didn't get to really show it off like it should have been, but at least 50 people had a great time  it was cool that Fightguy/girl visited.

Yep your street looked just like my street. The damage was just unimaginable everywhere you looked. Hopefully you didn't loose any props like Rich and I did...... Oh and given the Date I'm Posting. MERRY X-mas . Gonna check out the new Vlog next.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Greg! As for my Halloween props I was lucky and was able to escape any damage. The demented dresser did get damaged, but that was because one of the actors knocked it down by accident. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you also.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I haven't posted on this thread in awhile, so I thought I would include my last two Vlogs. The first Vlog is a tutorial on how I made my Exorcist bed and the other one is what I have planned for my 2012 haunt.


----------



## Night-Mares Haunt (Jan 27, 2012)

great set up! Terrific plans, sounds like a great haunt for this year!

Rich


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Rich! I'm really looking forward to working at Brighton Asylum this year, especially since it is a zombie theme. I appreciate you taking the time to watch my videos and if you need any help this year than let me know. Talk to you soon!  See you at NHC!


----------

